# BJ Penn: "If you tap to strikes, you're a little bitch."



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

Now, i respect BJ's skills as a fighter, and acknowledge that he claims to be just "hyping up fights". But - did anyone else find it ironic that bj could not answer the bell for the 5th round due to punishment from strikes? Now, I know the call was "doctor stoppage" - but would i be wrong in assuming that if BJ was ready and enthusiastic for the next round, the doctor would not have stopped it? It seemed to me that everyone in BJ's corner had basically given up, and the doctor called a stoppage to save them from just throwing in the towel.

Anyway i know it was brutal punishment and it'd be fucked feeling so helpless being pinned by GSP - but BJ/BJ's team did laugh at GSP and call him a bitch for tapping to strikes (if i remember correctly) so it simply seemed a bit hypocritical to me.

Anybody else notice it?

*Update: not only that, but check the following quote out:

_"I know when I walk in there to fight Georges, there’s just gonna be one thing that’s constantly going through my head. To the death. We’re gonna go to the death. I’m not gonna stop. I’m willing to die. I’m gonna go, serious Georges, I’m gonna go to the death, and I’m gonna try to kill you, and I’m not joking about this."_


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

i know i love it. bj can eat those words lol he should take 20min and go **** himself


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

LULZ!

I wonder what BJ felt like after his corner threw in the towel.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

MooJuice said:


> Now, i respect BJ's skills as a fighter, and acknowledge that he claims to be just "hyping up fights". But - did anyone else find it ironic that bj could not answer the bell for the 5th round due to punishment from strikes? Now, I know the call was "doctor stoppage" - *but would i be wrong in assuming* that if BJ was ready and enthusiastic for the next round, the doctor would not have stopped it? It seemed to me that everyone in BJ's corner had basically given up, and the doctor called a stoppage to save them from just throwing in the towel.
> 
> Anyway i know it was brutal punishment and it'd be fucked feeling so helpless being pinned by GSP - but BJ/BJ's team did laugh at GSP and call him a bitch for tapping to strikes (if i remember correctly) so it simply seemed a bit hypocritical to me.
> 
> Anybody else notice it?


you know what they say about people that assume things. it was a doctor stoppage, you and allot of other people are just looking for another thing to rag on penn about.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

actually before the doctor stopped it you can see his corner say were done


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

Updated original post; honestly i dont think old crocop could put his foot in penn's mouth any more than penn already has.

*edit - Noticed that too sprawlbrawl, and if it had seemed like true doctor stoppage against BJ's will then i wouldn't have brought it up. But it definitely seemed like the decision fell in BJ's hands. As i said, i may be wrong, but in my opinion i have seen much worse beatdowns that are always allowed to continue, provided the fighter is willing.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> i know i love bj can eat those words lol he should take 20min and go **** himself


Does this make any sense?:dunno:


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I was thinking the very same thing. I kept thinking about how BJ called GSP a bitch for tapping from strikes.
They said 'Doctor Stoppage' but it was BJ's brother who made the call. And you never saw any arguments from BJ.
Sweet Irony...


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

awf said:


> Does this make any sense?:dunno:


sorry your right i edited it lol


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

BJ didn't call it quits so I don't know what point you're trying to prove.

His brother threw th towel in.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

nitro ho said:


> maybe now he should just shut his pie hole and do his talking with his fists instead:happy03:


No, he decided to file a complaint. No way GSP is a better fighter than him. He must have cheated.:confused05:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It is pretty funny how all the trash talk BJ did is now coming back to haunt him. He got beat and it's GSP who is partying while BJ is lying in the hospital. Talk about irony!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

nitro ho said:


> Hey fanboy, why don`t you take your boys words... btw what did he say... to gsp?... take 20 minutes and go f..k yourself.
> why don`t you do that, since your boy got an ass whopping from hell, maybe now he should just shut his pie hole and do his talking with his fists instead:happy03:


If you're going to try and talk trash at least get your shit straight. BJ told GSP's trainer to go f#ck himself not GSP. I'm huge GSP fan but you need to calm down a bit.

That being said- I loved seeing BJ not being able to answer the bell for the 5th but honestly I would have been down to see him getting pounded on some more before it got stopped. 

'Cause I thought this was was supposed to be "to the death" and I didn't know that God's cornermen would throw in the towel. :dunno:


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

to 'The Finisher', i know his brother threw the towel in but it certainly seemed to me that BJ's cornermen (inc his brother) were asking him whether he wanted them to throw in the towel or not. I believe that ultimately the decision to coninue or not was in BJ's hands.

For those in the know, round 4 BJ versus GSP reminded me of round 2 Jason black versus Matt grice. The difference, however, was that (in my view) matt grice had more heart (or at least confidence in his abilities for the next round). Which is why the Black/Grice fight continued, and the penn/pierre did not - it came down to the fighters' own will to continue. and that, folks, is why i'm pointing out the hypocrisy on penn's behalf. Even if i am wrong and penn *did* want to continue, i'm sure we would have seen him arguing or at least protesting. But we didnt.

Finally however as happy as i am for GSP getting the win, I dont believe any fighter deserves to be seriously injured in a fight. I honestly hope BJ is ok and recovers quickly, because even with all his trash talk, the guy is a great fighter. And hey, hate on the smacktalk all you want, but you gotta admit, it does sell fights


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not hating on BJ but the Dude quit in that fight..He flat out gave up...He quit throwing punches back hoping the ref would stop it...You could see it in the way he walked back to his corner..He had nothing left..His brother Knew BJ had given up and threw in the towel..The Doctor Knew BJ had Quit and said that's enough..I understand there are alot of BJ fans out there, but you have to admit the guy didn't back up his trash talk...He flat out quit..plain and simple..Basically he owes GSP an apology imo..:thumbsup:


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

I think BJ was defeated before the fight started he seemed focused on the walk out but once in the octagon it changed. Look in his eyes there didn't seem to be the BJ fire you usally see, you could even say there was doubt in his eyes.


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

People who say the doctor or BJ's brother stopped the fight opposed to BJ's wishes can't be serious. BJ is the only one responsible for letting the fight be stopped. Had he been keen for a 5th round they would have done it. He clearly didn't object to anyone stopping the fight and his attitude and body language after the 3rd and fourth rounds clearly indicated he no longer wanted to continue. I'd say GSP definately made BJ quit.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

MAVERIK said:


> People who say the doctor or BJ's brother stopped the fight opposed to BJ's wishes can't be serious. BJ is the only one responsible for letting the fight be stopped. Had he been keen for a 5th round they would have done it. He clearly didn't object to anyone stopping the fight and his attitude and body language after the 3rd and fourth rounds clearly indicated he no longer wanted to continue. I'd say GSP definately made BJ quit.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Walker said:


> 'Cause I thought this was was supposed to be "to the death" and I didn't know that God's cornermen would throw in the towel. :dunno:


lol I forgot about the 'to the death' comment.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

anyone have a picture of right before the fight when the ref says his deal, gsp looked ready to fight to the death like bj had said and bj was starin into the crowd at someone eatin a hot dog


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

MAVERIK said:


> People who say the doctor or BJ's brother stopped the fight opposed to BJ's wishes can't be serious. BJ is the only one responsible for letting the fight be stopped. Had he been keen for a 5th round they would have done it. He clearly didn't object to anyone stopping the fight and his attitude and body language after the 3rd and fourth rounds clearly indicated he no longer wanted to continue. I'd say GSP definately made BJ quit.


 yeah, and when BJ first went into his corner they asked him, "Do you know where you are?" He basically decided to quit right there by saying, no. BJ just wanted a way out. So much for going to the death.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> It is pretty funny how all the trash talk BJ did is now coming back to haunt him. He got beat and it's GSP who is partying while BJ is lying in the hospital. Talk about irony!


thats true but thats excatly what happened to pierre in their first fight when BJ was partying and pierre was in the hospital. I like to watch BJ fight but he as a person probably is a dick. You can hype up a fight without talking the kind of trash BJ was talking. He must be really embarrassed, I sure would be. And as far as Dr. stoppage, im not to sure about that, he had no answer for pierre and he just gave up,you could just see it in his corner inbetween rounds.


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

The Dr looked at BJ and it seemed the fight could continue. BJs brother tapped the Dr on the shoulder and told him it was over. If BJ wanted to continue, he could have. BJ didn't protest the stoppage at all. His corner were asking him if he knew where he was. I was happy to see BJ have to swallow his own... words.  

How anyone could see it any differently is perplexing.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> yeah, and when BJ first went into his corner they asked him, "Do you know where you are?" He basically decided to quit right there by saying, no. BJ just wanted a way out. So much for going to the death.





faustus34 said:


> The Dr looked at BJ and it seemed the fight could continue. BJs brother tapped the Dr on the shoulder and told him it was over. If BJ wanted to continue, he could have. BJ didn't protest the stoppage at all. His corner were asking him if he knew where he was. I was happy to see BJ have to swallow his own... words.


To be honest I thought BJ was crying when they asked him that question or at least mewling. His face was the worst I've ever seen it, and he was probably just mentally and physically broken by that point.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Gallows said:


> To be honest I thought BJ was crying when they asked him that question or at least mewling. *His face was the worst I've ever seen it*, and he was probably just mentally and physically broken by that point.


Penn brings out the sadist in me. I felt really, really good watching his face swell.


----------



## bunnitz (Nov 19, 2006)

*BJ- arrongant moke*

Just like Oscar vs. Manny, Oscar did not answer his corner when they asked if he had enough. He did not want to say 'I quit'-buit his silence said it all. BJ did the same thing-total silence, he wanted to quit but wouldn't verbalize it so it would not be on his head as a quitter.

As far as fight hyping-- there's a difference to hyping and pure arrogance. Telling Ras to **** himself, calling a GSP a bitch shows BJ's true colors- an arrogant bully. No congrats to GSP, he LEAVES THE RING with his tail between his legs. SORE LOSER, as well as a bad winner. GSP was gracious as always- he could have taunted BJ and called him a bitch.

If BJ won- he would've been in GSPs face and carrying on like a maniac!!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

nitro ho said:


> Hey fanboy, why don`t you take your boys words... btw what did he say... to gsp?... take 20 minutes and go f..k yourself.


He actually said that to GSP's trainer.. not GSP..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

you guys are just seeing what you want to see just ike the bj fans are seeing what they want to see.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

bunnitz said:


> No congrats to GSP, he LEAVES THE RING with his tail between his legs. SORE LOSER, as well as a bad winner. GSP was gracious as always- he could have taunted BJ and called him a bitch.
> 
> If BJ won- he would've been in GSPs face and carrying on like a maniac!!


Actually, GSP went to BJ's corner while he was sitting down and they exchanged a few words. Rogan was right there after the announcement for the interview. BJ isn't so bad after winning fights. He's actually a lot more respectful so I'm not sure where you're coming from on that last comment.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

M_D said:


> you guys are just seeing what you want to see just ike the bj fans are seeing what they want to see.


While JD (or doctor) might have called the fight, BJ did look like he was mentally broke by GSP. He was exhausted and offered little complaint when the fight was stopped.

This is the same BJ who came out with a rib injury in order to continue his fight against Matt Hughes. So calling that BJ quit is definitely not a big stretch.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

nitro ho said:


> This is gonna be the excuse bj gonna be using next time he meets gsp, my brother stopped the fight not myself.


Well did he tap to strikes, or not? No, he didn't is corner threw in the towel. BJ may not have objected, but he didn't call it, the Doctor did.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> you guys are just seeing what you want to see just ike the bj fans are seeing what they want to see.


How's that?

BJ dug his own hole by talking so much trash. You can't really blame all the hardcore GSP fans that have been listening to that all this time for relishing in the irony.

I didn't even care about this fight. It was overshadowed by my boi Ma-cheeto. But I find it quite funny that some of the specific trash talk came back to bite him in the end. It's pretty funny if you don't have a dog in the race. 

EDIT: I do realize some of the BJ haters are getting out of hand. But there is some validity for the people just getting a giggle out of it.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

enufced904 said:


> Actually, GSP went to BJ's corner while he was sitting down and they exchanged a few words. Rogan was right there after the announcement for the interview. BJ isn't so bad after winning fights. He's actually a lot more respectful so I'm not sure where you're coming from on that last comment.


Yea, he was actually really gracious after he won the Sherk fight, and didn't he end up asking if he wanted to train with him or something?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess I missed the part where Penn tapped to strikes. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I guess I missed the part where Penn tapped to strikes. I'll have to watch it again.


he tapped to the strikes at 11:45 on the second saturday of next week you can see it plane as day :confused02:


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Bottomline is that BJ quit after he called out someone else as a quitter. No matter what happens with the rest of his career, this will always be something I remember him for.

It's a shame that GSP has so much class, because he really should have flat out embarrassed BJ in the post-fight interview.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Hett said:


> Bottomline is that BJ quit after he called out someone else as a quitter. No matter what happens with the rest of his career, this will always be something I remember him for.
> 
> It's a shame that GSP has so much class, because he really should have flat out embarrassed BJ in the post-fight interview.


I still fail to see where he quit. Maybe physically or mentally he was done. But when I watched the fight, it looked like the doctor stopped it? :dunno: maybe I missed him saying I quit.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

your a little bitch bj, i thought God was gunna fight to the death, you little bitch, couldnt land over 10 punches you little bitch. couldnt even make it to the 5th round, after all the smack talk you think you he'd be able to go 5 but nope. he's a little bitch


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I guess I missed the part where Penn tapped to strikes. I'll have to watch it again.


 He didn't have to, he quit instead.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> I still fail to see where he quit. Maybe physically or mentally he was done. But when I watched the fight, it looked like the doctor stopped it? :dunno: maybe I missed him saying I quit.


IMO, not answering the bell of a round is a lot worse than tapping to strikes. If BJ would have protested his brother or the doctor's stoppage, I wouldn't think so bad, but you could tell he wanted out. Right before they called it, I looked at the way he was standing and I said he's not going to come out to the bell. What makes this 1000 times worse is that he called GSP a quitter. If he wouldn't have done that, I wouldn't even have cared that he didn't continue the fight. Fighters that talk shit and then get owned amuse the hell out of me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> He didn't have to, he bitched out and quit instead.


you mean he survived the onslaught of punches and would not quit then went to the corner after the round and the doctor stopped the fight. 

dont worry i corrected you for i knew what you ment:thumbsup:


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

M_D said:


> you mean he survived the onslaught of punches and would not quit then went to the corner after the round and the doctor stopped the fight.
> 
> dont worry i corrected you for i knew what you ment:thumbsup:


Did BJ want to fight the 5th round?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hett said:


> IMO, not answering the bell of a round is a lot worse than tapping to strikes. If BJ would have protested his brother or the doctor's stoppage, I wouldn't think so bad, but you could tell he wanted out. Right before they called it, I looked at the way he was standing and I said he's not going to come out to the bell. What makes this 1000 times worse is that he called GSP a quitter. If he wouldn't have done that, I wouldn't even have cared that he didn't continue the fight. Fighters that talk shit and then get owned amuse the hell out of me.


yeh when penn got up at the end of round 4 he was done....i was telling my buddies, he's done....he looked completely destroyed mentally and phsyically


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a BJ fan, but I really lost respect for BJ. Quitting between rounds is not something that is done by a supposed legend. 

Hell, Fitch did a far better job than Penn did. 

Just dissapointed.

Also, if the rumors that Penn is filing a complaint with NSAC about greasing, I'll probably be done with the guy. You got worked, you lost, deal with it.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know, but taking 4 rounds of punishment from a guy who is 25 pounds heavier than you doesn't make you a bitch. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Hell, Fitch did a far better job than Penn did.


Of course he did better. He's the same weight as GSP. BJ is one of my favorite fighters but he does need to stay at LW. He put on some weight for this fight but it definitely was not muscle. Despite all his talk, at least he tried. Yes, GSP owned him but I still respect Penn. 

I think if GSP went up to MW to challenge Silva, the same thing would happen to him. Except Silva would murder him late in the 1st or early in the 2nd.



Hellboy said:


> I don't know, but taking 4 rounds of punishment from a guy who is 25 pounds heavier than you doesn't make you a bitch.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


Agreed. GSP was just too much for him last night. 25 pounds of muscle is a HUGE difference. BJ couldn't back up all his talk, but that in no way affects my thoughts for him. He's still one of my top favorites.. along with GSP.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

M_D said:


> you mean he survived the onslaught of punches and would not quit then went to the corner after the round and the doctor stopped the fight.
> 
> dont worry i corrected you for i knew what you ment:thumbsup:


 just watched the fight again and thats not what happened buddy.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

It does if you called your opponent a "quitter" and a "bitch" and called yourself "god (awful, that is)."

Quitting after the fourth, with your head hung low, and then complaining to the commish after a legitimate butt whippin' all constitute the definition of the term in question.



Hellboy said:


> I don't know, but taking 4 rounds of punishment from a guy who is 25 pounds heavier than you doesn't make you a bitch.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> I don't know, but taking 4 rounds of punishment from a guy who is 25 pounds heavier than you doesn't make you a bitch.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


 i would agree, but when you talk that much you better be able to back it up.


----------



## SpikeMaul (Feb 1, 2009)

HAve to remember though.... BJ came up to Georges weight category.

I too think BJ talked too much smack ; GSP deserved the win and roasted him. :shame01:

But carrying around all that extra weight would be a hell of a feat on a body frame that is used to carrying only so much. I personally think BJ overdid it training or the stamina thing wasnt happening at that weight and he knew that going in. He never had any jump or real spark. It was 'defense is best' the whole match.

Sure BJ threw in the towel by jsut not really saying anything, but i think realistically he was dissapointed that the stamina wasnt there and that he knew that the whole time and why he looked like a sack of doorknobs out there.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

BJ didn't quit, his corner threw in the towel.

BJ just fought one of the best P4P fighters, and came in 15+ pounds lighter than him, and still lasted 4 rounds. 

Honestly I always knew the size would be a factor, which is why I picked GSP to win. When you watch the fight it looks like a MW fighting a LW.


----------



## jockstrap (Jun 1, 2008)

bj is a loser and a quiter, if he still wanted in that fight he could have been he gave up and thats all, just except that bj SUCKED last night


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

If you quit inbetween rounds because you _know _you're about to get knocked the **** out your an even bigger bitch!

Atleast he's beaten GSP at something then.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

RVCA said:


> BJ didn't quit, his corner threw in the towel.


They threw in the towel because he mentally and physically quit already. They just reacted to BJ having already checked out.




RVCA said:


> and came in 15+ pounds lighter than him, and still lasted 4 rounds.


Really?

"Welterweight champ Georges St. Pierre (170) vs. lightweight champ B.J. Penn (168) -- for welterweight title"

Why are you people saying he was 15 or 25 pounds lighter? BJ has fought at 170 in the past, this wasn't his first time. A skilled fighter can anticipate the weight difference, look at Silva's move to 205. Bottomline is that BJ is a lazy fighter and lazy trainer. He could have bulked up the right way, but he didn't.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Hett said:


> They threw in the towel because he mentally and physically quit already. They just reacted to BJ having already checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because for GSP to cut weight, he cuts his fluids and dehydrates himself. I guarantee right after the weigh ins he went and ate and drank and got his fluids back. After getting all of his water weight back, he probably weighed around 185, his natural weight. BJ, basically didn't have to cut. So he came into the fight at 170 and GSP at 185. So tell me he wasn't 15 pounds lighter.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> Because for GSP to cut weight, he cuts his fluids and dehydrates himself. I guarantee right after the weigh ins he went and ate and drank and got his fluids back. After getting all of his water weight back, he probably weighed around 185, his natural weight. BJ, basically didn't have to cut. So he came into the fight at 170 and GSP at 185. So tell me he wasn't 15 pounds lighter.


Since we have no idea how much fighters weigh right before the fight, speculating is useless. This could be said about hundreds of other fights too. But if that's the case and you knew knew GSP was going to come in at 185, BJ should have known that too and been better prepared for it. Complaining about BJ fighting lighter than GSP is just post fight whining.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Hett said:


> Since we have no idea how much fighters weigh right before the fight, speculating is useless. This could be said about hundreds of other fights too. But if that's the case and you knew knew GSP was going to come in at 185, BJ should have known that too and been better prepared for it. Complaining about BJ fighting lighter than GSP is just post fight whining.


Well its sort of obvious that they come in weighing more than their weigh-in weights....and your right, this could be said of 100's of fights. It has always been known that guys come into the actual fight weighing more than their weigh in weight. 
Also, BJ DID know that, but if he were to equal GSP he would have to go up 185, in two months and were not talking about fat....were talking about muscle. 30 pounds of muscle is just about impossible in that time span. 

It was very obvious and everyone knew that BJ would come in weighing a lot less than GSP, but thats the whole point of the fight.....smaller person vs bigger.....

Edit: I am not whining at all, BJ flat out got beat. Nough' said, I am just stating the obvious. I am kind of glad he didn't win, now we don't have to wait for title fights.

Bleh sorry for the double post, lagggggg.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes BJ quit, regardless that is what his brother that actually said it.

Brother: Bj do you want to go on?
BJ: stares at the ground in silence.
Brother BJ look at me, do you want to go on?
BJ: stares at the ground in silence.

Brother: we're done.

who really quit?


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

bcneil said:


> Yes BJ quit, regardless that is what his brother that actually said it.
> 
> Brother: Bj do you want to go on?
> BJ: stares at the ground in silence.
> ...


His brother did. Because he said were done. BJ never said he quit.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> His brother did. Because he said were done. BJ never said he quit.


oh i must have missed when BJ was saying "no let me fight guys"

I just saw him staring at the ground refusing to look at, or speak with the doctor and his brother.

If you are in a match and someone asks you can go on
you say "yes" any other response, or lack of reponse means you quit


----------



## Ald (Feb 17, 2008)

Man some brutal critics here. I'll give it to BJ, he was getting beat down brutally for three rounds, especially the last two. Most fighters would have been out in round 3 of that fight if they were in his position. I actually thought he showed some heart to hang in there and take it. Sadly, I agree with most that his mouth before the fight took away any redeeming qualities he showed in this fight. Stay at 155 BJ, just stay there.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

bcneil said:


> oh i must have missed when BJ was saying "no let me fight guys"
> 
> I just saw him staring at the ground refusing to look at, or speak with the doctor and his brother.
> 
> ...


Ya, you must have. Its ok, happens to everyone.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> His brother did. Because he said were done. BJ never said he quit.


 you can't honestly believe that?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

BJ's corner saved him. Lay off, all you guys do is dwell on unimportant shit. 

BJ's brother knew that BJ would never willingly quit, but at the same time he knew that BJ couldn't go on, so he threw in the towel.

Why don't you guys do this. Go to your BJJ gym, and ask 4 of the best people at your studio (that are 10+ pounds heavier than you), and then ask them to beat the shit out of you for 5 minutes, and go against all of them with only a 1 minute break. Then add in some pain from getting pummeled in the face, and that is how BJ felt.


----------



## pankyhank (Dec 28, 2008)

RVCA said:


> Why don't you guys do this. Go to your BJJ gym, and ask 4 of the best people at your studio (that are 10+ pounds heavier than you), and then ask them to beat the shit out of you for 5 minutes, and go against all of them with only a 1 minute break. Then add in some pain from getting pummeled in the face, and that is how BJ felt.


Hmmm...well knowing that BJ didn't "ask" GSP to beat on him but rather talked trash and tried build up this aura of how he is better than any aspect of GSP's game. I think you deserve to be humiliated and shamed upon after the beating of the "4 of the best people at your studio" because you not only disrespected your opponent and yourself, you humiliated those who supported you.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

RVCA- with that scenario you'd have to add talking mad crap to those best guys about how they were quitters and bitches and that these fights would be to the death. Yes I know BJ was hyping the fight but the irony is pretty damn funny.

I don't really like BJ- I very much respect his talent and fighting skills though I don't dig the personality- and I'm huge GSP fan. That being said and call me biased, I'm cool with that, but it was still sweet redemption for GSP, and yes his fans, to see BJ get destroyed like that and how the fight ended after all the talk.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

pankyhank said:


> Hmmm...well knowing that BJ didn't "ask" GSP to beat on him but rather talked trash and tried build up this aura of how he is better than any aspect of GSP's game. I think you deserve to be humiliated and shamed upon after the beating of the "4 of the best people at your studio" because you not only disrespected your opponent and yourself, you humiliated those who supported you.


I am not talking about any of that shit, I am talking about the way he felt, and most of you guys don't seem to understand. 

Yeah BJ talked shit and then got humiliated, get over it. He hypes up every fight, it's what he is good at. Nobody would have been nearly as excited for this fight if BJ didn't hype it up.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I am not talking about any of that shit, I am talking about the way he felt, and most of you guys don't seem to understand.
> 
> Yeah BJ talked shit and then got humiliated, get over it. He hypes up every fight, it's what he is good at. Nobody would have been nearly as *satisfied after* this fight if BJ didn't hype it up.


I fixed it for you. :thumb02:


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> give me a ******* break, you can't honestly believe that?


Believe what? I saw the fight live on ppv lol, I SAW his brother throw in the towel, I never once saw BJ say I quit. So I guess you must have seen something I didn't. Maybe you were at the event, if so, my bad.
You can say all you want about how BJ was done and all that crap, but if he never physically said "I give up" or never tapped, then you cannot say you have evidence that he gave up.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I fixed it for you. :thumb02:


Both are applicable


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> Also, BJ DID know that, but if he were to equal GSP he would have to go up 185, in two months and were not talking about fat....were talking about muscle. 30 pounds of muscle is just about impossible in that time span.


Dude, your math needs some work. Where do you get 30lbs?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> Believe what? I saw the fight live on ppv lol, I SAW his brother throw in the towel, I never once saw BJ say I quit. So I guess you must have seen something I didn't. Maybe you were at the event, if so, my bad.
> You can say all you want about how BJ was done and all that crap, but if he never physically said "I give up" or never tapped, then you cannot say you have evidence that he gave up.


 he physically, and mentally gave up. He never said he wanted to continue, he just shut his mouth and said he didn't know where he was because he wanted a way out


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> he physically, and mentally gave up. He never said he wanted to continue, *he just shut his mouth and said* he didn't know where he was because he wanted a way out like a little bitch. Your so god damn delusional.


:confused02:huh:dunno:

also how do you know what was said ?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

M_D said:


> :confused02:huh:dunno:
> 
> also how do you know what was said ?


 The doctor or corner man said, "BJ do you know where you are?" Penn replied, "No." and just looked down. He knew exactly where he was and knew exactly what was going to happen if he came out for the fifth round.


----------



## pankyhank (Dec 28, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> Believe what? I saw the fight live on ppv lol, I SAW his brother throw in the towel, I never once saw BJ say I quit. So I guess you must have seen something I didn't. Maybe you were at the event, if so, my bad.
> You can say all you want about how BJ was done and all that crap, but if he never physically said "I give up" or never tapped, then you cannot say you have evidence that he gave up.


What exactly of substance are you trying to point out? BJ was done and had no answer for GSP; he knew it, his brother knew it, hell Dana knew it. 

If you walked to your corner with your head down in dismay after every round, you don't have to "tap" or verbally submit to tell the world you give up; when the going get tough and you have no heart to go on, you just given up on yourself. The eyes don't lie.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Mc19 said:


> he physically, and mentally gave up. He never said he wanted to continue, he just shut his mouth and said he didn't know where he was because he wanted a way out like a little bitch. Your so god damn delusional.


Who the f*ck are you to call a professional athlete a bitch. Yeah he took a beating, but nobody can say he didn't try. He gave it his all, he pushed his body to it's absolute limit. Bottom line is GSP is better. There was nothing BJ could do to him, and BJ knew that. 

BJ came out there and tried to put on a show, and you call him a bitch. You are like the drunken idiots at the UFC events that boo every time there's any hint of inactivity. 

I will accept people giving BJ shit for running his mouth and then losing, but to say something this retarded is idiotic. In no way is BJ Penn a bitch. If he gave up and let GSP TKO him, then he would be a bitch. But no, if that happened you wouldn't have said he quit, because the result would've come in a different manner. There's a feeling you get when you are basically completely fucked; you reach a point where your body just needs to stop, and pushing it any further is completely dangerous. 

And it's not because BJ didn't train or wasn't prepared, it was because GSP is bigger, stronger, and better. GSP gave BJ absolutely no time to rest. He was on his ass every second.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> Believe what? I saw the fight live on ppv lol, I SAW his brother throw in the towel, I never once saw BJ say I quit. So I guess you must have seen something I didn't. Maybe you were at the event, if so, my bad.
> You can say all you want about how BJ was done and all that crap, but if he never physically said "I give up" or never tapped, then you cannot say you have evidence that he gave up.


Right before this clip took place, BJ was talking to his brother thru the cage...










... although the evidence is circumstantial, its clear that BJ did NOT tell his brother that he wanted to keep going... otherwise he would have reacted a tiny bit different when his brother told the doctor that he wanted the fight stopped.

So yeah, there is no physical evidence... but overwhelming circumstantial evidence that BJ gave up ... but his brother relayed the message to the doctor.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

pankyhank said:


> What exactly of substance are you trying to point out? BJ was done and had no answer for GSP; he knew it, his brother knew it, hell Dana knew it.
> 
> If you walked to your corner with your head down in dismay after every round, you don't have to "tap" or verbally submit to tell the world you give up; when the going get tough and you have no heart to go on, you just given up on yourself. The eyes don't lie.


I am in no way disputing that he put his head down, and looked like he was done. The thing I AM disputing is the fact that HE (Meaning BJ PENN, the man who was fighting, NOT his brother) physically tapped out, or physically mouthed the words "I quit". Now, if he did not do either of the two,(Which he did not) then I could give two shits about how he "looked" or if he knew where he was.

Edit: BJ may not have said, he wanted to keep going, but that is not even the point I am trying to get across. The only thing I have said is that BJ Penn never A. Tapped out B. Physically said I quit. Beyond that, I could really care less.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> I am in no way disputing that he put his head down, and looked like he was done. The thing I AM disputing is the fact that HE (Meaning BJ PENN, the man who was fighting, NOT his brother) physically tapped out, or physically mouthed the words "I quit". Now, if he did not do either of the two,(Which he did not) then I could give two shits about how he "looked" or if he knew where he was.
> 
> Edit: BJ may not have said, he wanted to keep going, but that is not even the point I am trying to get across. The only thing I have said is that BJ Penn never A. Tapped out B. Physically said I quit. Beyond that, I could really care less.


So, lemme get this straight...
(b)Physically said 'I quit' 
is not the same as his brother asking him

Brother: 'BJ, do you want to continue?'
BJ: 'No'

That would NOT equate to (B) of your criteria???


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

attention said:


> So, lemme get this straight...
> (b)Physically said 'I quit'
> is not the same as his brother asking him
> 
> ...


That would equate, if he had ever said that. Get me the audio clip of that, and I will praise you and never post about this ever again.


----------



## St-Pierre81 (Feb 2, 2009)

I really don't like B.J. Penn whatsoever. Yeah, he has a lot of ability, but he is *MUCH* too cocky. Look at his record, he's 13-5. I know that records don't usually mean anything, but for a guy that's hyped as much as he is, that's pretty bad. Also, he talks too much. I watched an episode of UFC Primtime and he said he was "going to kill him." That was out of line, in my opinion. I don't care how much you hate him, you don't go saying you're gonna kill him.

That's all I got to say about this guy. If you want to quote this and talk more about it, go ahead, I'll be happy to reply back


----------



## pankyhank (Dec 28, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> I am in no way disputing that he put his head down, and looked like he was done. The thing I AM disputing is the fact that HE (Meaning BJ PENN, the man who was fighting, NOT his brother) physically tapped out, or physically mouthed the words "I quit". Now, if he did not do either of the two,(Which he did not) then I could give two shits about how he "looked" or if he knew where he was.


Damn, if there are two dogs fighting out on the street and one seems overwhelmed, most people would feel pity for the dog if it showed defeat. However, most people would give praise if that same dog showed courage and continued on even when the odds are against it. 

There was no drive nor fire in his eyes when BJ was asked whether he wants to continue. He seems discouraged and doesn't want to be there anymore. 

At war, having a slight hint of discouragement is enough to show that you have given up.

What you are trying to dispute holds no importance in any of this and I don't see what exactly you are trying to go with this. 

BJ lost, get over it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> That would equate, if he had ever said that. Get me the audio clip of that, and I will praise you and never post about this ever again.


There is no physical evidence of that conversation... only circumstantial evidence.

1) There was a conversation between BJ & his brother.
2) Shortly thereafter, his brother calls the fight off
3) BJ doesnt react surprised at what the brother did.

So... its possible that the brother never consulted BJ about ending the fight.

If so, why did BJ NOT react like a fighter who wanted to fight?

Did BJ not know what was going on at that time? possible... but he was lucid enough to carry a conversation with his brother prior to his brother calling it... as well as respond to queries by others in his corner by nodding, which was immediately after walking into his corner when the round ended.

However, it is possible that BJ was actually KO'd and just vaguely lucid when he stepped into the corner.

But IMHO, thats really reaching... 
The simply answer was that he had nothing left in his tank and maybe never UTTERED the words 'I quit'... but neither did he UTTER the words 'I dont give up' either.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Translation: BJ quit. 



Superman55 said:


> I am in no way disputing that he put his head down, and looked like he was done. The thing I AM disputing is the fact that HE (Meaning BJ PENN, the man who was fighting, NOT his brother) physically tapped out, or physically mouthed the words "I quit". Now, if he did not do either of the two,(Which he did not) then I could give two shits about how he "looked" or if he knew where he was.
> 
> Edit: BJ may not have said, he wanted to keep going, but that is not even the point I am trying to get across. The only thing I have said is that BJ Penn never A. Tapped out B. Physically said I quit. Beyond that, I could really care less.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

attention said:


> There is no physical evidence of that conversation... only circumstantial evidence.
> 
> 1) There was a conversation between BJ & his brother.
> 2) Shortly thereafter, his brother calls the fight off
> ...


So.....you don't have an audio clip of him quitting? Ok then. I have proven my point.
I have already said it, I don't care if he looked like he quit or if you "thought" he said it to his brother, or if it was "implied" that he quit. If there is no physical evidence, then its a null point.


----------



## pankyhank (Dec 28, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> I am in no way disputing that he put his head down, and looked like he was done. The thing I AM disputing is the fact that HE (Meaning BJ PENN, the man who was fighting, NOT his brother) physically tapped out, or physically mouthed the words "I quit". Now, if he did not do either of the two,(Which he did not) then I could give two shits about how he "looked" or if he knew where he was.
> 
> Edit: BJ may not have said, he wanted to keep going, but that is not even the point I am trying to get across. The only thing I have said is that BJ Penn never A. Tapped out B. Physically said I quit. Beyond that, I could really care less.


Oh ok ok, I see. Well if that makes you feel better then I have nothing against it. Hell, most of our favorite fighter(s) is going to have to lose one day (***except Fedor ).


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

pankyhank said:


> Oh ok ok, I see. Well if that makes you feel better then I have nothing against it. Hell, most of our favorite fighter(s) is going to have to lose one day (***except Fedor ).


Man, I don't even like BJ Penn lol, hes not even one of my top 25 favorite fighters lol. I am just trying to say he didn't tap or quit lol. I could care less about BJ Penn.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> So.....you don't have an audio clip of him quitting? Ok then. I have proven my point.
> I have already said it, I don't care if he looked like he quit or if you "thought" he said it to his brother, or if it was "implied" that he quit. If there is no physical evidence, then its a null point.


Sorry, I dont have a clip.

Just overwhelming circumstantial evidence... which in most cases is not a NULL point... but whatever.

The only point you've proven is that you are unreasonable.

Apparently there is a world of difference between:
(A) saying 'I quit'
and 
(B) actually not continuing, hence quitting.

LOL


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

attention said:


> Sorry, I dont have a clip.
> 
> Just overwhelming circumstantial evidence... which in most cases is not a NULL point... but whatever.
> 
> ...


Oh ya, BJ quite obviously didn't want to fight. He may have quit in that way. But he didn't physically quit, which is the only thing I am arguing.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> Oh ya, BJ quite obviously didn't want to fight. He may have quit in that way. But he didn't physically quit, which is the only thing I am arguing.


Fair enuf... yeah, I will have to concede that the words 'I quit' never left the mouth of BJ.

If anything, no words left his mouth...

His corner kept asking ' you want this? ' 
but BJ said nothin


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

maybe BJ didn't react and jump around that he wanted to continue, because his brother and the doctor made the right call and BJ was out of it, and din't know what was going on? I think he probably would have fought to the death, had they let him though... Crazy bastard


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

He physically quit by not fighting in the 5th round- whether he said "I quit" or not doesn't matter. His brother, his corner stopped the fight and he obviously had no problems with that.

It's that simple- his team/brother decided he could not continue and he had no problems with that decision. Arguing over whether he "physically quit" doesn't matter- his team decided he could not go on and he had no problem with it.

Fact of the matter he lost...end of story.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

At the end of the day... I could careless what BJ trash talks about... its just fight hype.

Look at all the buzz about this ... he totally worked the fans and I dont hold it against him in the least.

Its just talk, its part of the game... not to be taken in a legal fashion so that they are held liable and accountable for it later on... it makes it exciting and creates the 'good vs evil' hype.

I dont hate on BJ at all for what he said... nor do I feel there is a reckoning for those words... geeze, it was just talk... my grandmother can talk.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

RVCA said:


> Who the f*ck are you to call a professional athlete a bitch. Yeah he took a beating, but nobody can say he didn't try. He gave it his all, he pushed his body to it's absolute limit. Bottom line is GSP is better. There was nothing BJ could do to him, and BJ knew that.
> 
> BJ came out there and tried to put on a show, and you call him a bitch. You are like the drunken idiots at the UFC events that boo every time there's any hint of inactivity.
> 
> ...



I have forgotten more about mma than you'll ever know.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> I have forgotten more about mma than you'll ever know. BJ deserves to be shit on to the max. When you talk that much shit you better ******* own up to it. He doesnt so that makes him a bitch. If he would have been respectful from the start i would have given bj all the credit in the world for having the balls to step up and get his ass kicked, but he didn't. he bitched out and gave up so live with it.


Heh, I think you are talking this just a little to seriously 

IMO, BJ had a choice... he could try to market himself as the good guy... but thats not his style... better the bad boy 

Its just marketing... Do you really think BJ is a complete douchebag in real life? he's probably just a regular guy... a nice guy to some, an ahole to others... pretty much like... EVERYONE

Same goes for GSP... he not as clean and spiffy as we would be led to believe... please, the guy is just a regular joe who has taken 'the good guy' marketing approach... 

Everyone has their good/bad attributes... but controversy == $$$ which sorta explains the WWE really:confused02:


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

attention said:


> At the end of the day... I could careless what BJ trash talks about... its just fight hype.
> 
> Look at all the buzz about this ... he totally worked the fans and I dont hold it against him in the least.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Its the way he is, the way he promotes fights. He got smoked by GSP, End of story.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> I have forgotten more about mma than you'll ever know. BJ deserves to be shit on to the max. When you talk that much shit you better ******* own up to it. He doesnt so that makes him a bitch. If he would have been respectful from the start i would have given bj all the credit in the world for having the balls to step up and get his ass kicked, but he didn't. he bitched out and gave up so live with it.


So you have now called a BJ a bitch, so if you can't beat him in a fight, then you have talked shit that you can't back up, and are therefore a bitch... 

unless of course you can beat a world champion cage-fighter in a fight...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> *I have forgotten more about mma than you'll ever know. *BJ deserves to be shit on to the max. When you talk that much shit you better ******* own up to it. He doesnt so that makes him a bitch. If he would have been respectful from the start i would have given bj all the credit in the world for having the balls to step up and get his ass kicked, but he didn't. he bitched out and gave up so live with it.


way to take a famous quote and try and play it off as your own. 

they say hype words for fights to get everyone into them, most of them are writen for them to say.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

M_D said:


> way to take a famous quote and try and play it off as your own.
> 
> they say hype words for fights to get everyone into them, most of them are writen for them to say.


Wait, so the interviews are scripted then, is that what you just claimed?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Rated said:


> Wait, so the interviews are scripted then, is that what you just claimed?


alot of them are. I thought this was comon knowledge. they are told how to play up the fights and what to say to certain questions in most cases. this is a buisness you dont think dana has a hand in how his fights are hyped?


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Pre-event banter to sell tickets does not mean anything. He did what Dana asked and piled up the PPV buy-rates. People who think of those statements as more than humerous banter should stick to watching and believing WWE is real.


----------



## jockstrap (Jun 1, 2008)

all yall bj nuthuggers should just go lick gsp balls now bj couldnt back up all his talk and looked like a fool


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

solid discussion guys; good thread. I agree with attention, but it also doesnt change the fact that i still have mad respect for bj fighting those 20mins, and i'll be looking forward to his fights in the future. Same goes for GSP.

Oh and to those who neg repped me and didnt leave a name, why? Pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jockstrap said:


> all yall bj nuthuggers should just go lick gsp balls now bj couldnt back up all his talk and looked like a fool


nah im comfortable right here swinging on bj's right nut thank you very much sorry unlike allot of people on here it takes a heck of allot more then this to get me to stop liking a fighter. 

Heck my favorite fighter is Ken Shamrock he talks the most shit possible and he gets his ass beat non stop lately and my arms are wrapped so tightly around his balls you would need a atomic bomb to blow me off them. 

see you are the new wave of mma fan, allot of us on here ..not so much. go talk to people on sherdog they love people like you


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

M_D said:


> alot of them are. I thought this was comon knowledge. they are told how to play up the fights and what to say to certain questions in most cases. this is a buisness you dont think dana has a hand in how his fights are hyped?


Do you have proof of this?

According to Matt Hughes' book, they just answer questions and also respond to their opponent's remarks (which usually leads to hype). No where did it say they told him how to answer their questions.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

St-Pierre81 said:


> I really don't like B.J. Penn whatsoever. Yeah, he has a lot of ability, but he is *MUCH* too cocky. Look at his record, he's 13-5. I know that records don't usually mean anything, but for a guy that's hyped as much as he is, that's pretty bad.


Yes BJ has 5 losses on his record. Only 1 of those is at LW while 3 are at WW and another one at open weight when he fought Machida. You won't see many LW's going up to fight at larger weights, but you'll see a ton of people going down to smaller weight classes.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

somethingclever said:


> So you have now called a BJ a bitch, so if you can't beat him in a fight, then you have talked shit that you can't back up, and are therefore a bitch...
> 
> unless of course you can beat a world champion cage-fighter in a fight...


Did i ever say i could beat him? no,


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> Did i ever say i could beat him? no, i dont talk shit therefore im not the bitch. *BJ is*.


Looks like you are talking shit to me.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Looks like you are talking shit to me.


 really? quote me when i said i could beat BJ.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

This wouldn't even be braught up if it weren't for BJ digging himself a hole before the fight. There is always something gratifying when trash talking comes back to haunt, and in this case it certainly did.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> really? quote me when i said i could beat BJ. if you can't shut up.


What are you retarded? You said that you don't talk shit but then you say BJ is a bitch. Are you so simple that you can't even figure that out? I mean I really don't want to start an argument with the handicapped.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Why not? A wins a win.


----------



## CCYP1 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8oJPuq2tvU


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

CCYP1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8oJPuq2tvU


I just re-watched the end where GSP goes to his corner and they exchange a few words. You can see Penn's head nodding and mouth moving, insinuating that they were indeed speaking.. and BJ's hand is clearly on the side of GSP's head and goes down to some hand shake thing.. He made brief eye contact, but I think his head was down because he was a little ashamed of himself. I'm sure there was a million things going through his mind. I don't think he's as bad as everyone makes him out to be.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jockstrap said:


> all yall bj nuthuggers should just go lick gsp balls now bj couldnt back up all his talk and looked like a fool


I agree. Why like a fighter with losses on his record? I mean, that pretty much just makes you a bitch, doesn't it? Shit, Fedor's loss to TK is still preventing me from hopping on his wagon.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> What are you retarded? You said that you don't talk shit but then you say BJ is a bitch. Are you so simple that you can't even figure that out? I mean I really don't want to start an argument with the handicapped.



i never said i could beat bj


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> *your the retarded one*, you claim that i said i could beat bj. god i hate bj cock suckers.


lol..


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> your the retarded one, you claim that i said i could beat bj. god i hate bj cock suckers.


Wow...I apologize for responding to your post. I realize I am now dealing with a mentally handicapped person.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Wow...I apologize for responding to your post. I realize I am now dealing with a mentally handicapped person.


hey man, your the one attacking me personally in the first place, by attacking me you dont prove your point.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> hey man, your the one attacking me personally in the first place, by attacking me you dont prove your point.


I merely pointed out your inconsistent statement. When you were responding to the other poster, you said that you don't talk shit on BJ so you aren't a bitch. Then you ended the post by calling BJ a bitch (which is talking shit). I don't know if you said you would fight BJ or not and I'm not going to go through previous posts to disprove it; the other poster can. You need to work on your comprehension skills.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I merely pointed out your inconsistent statement. When you were responding to the other poster, you said that you don't talk shit on BJ so you aren't a bitch. Then you ended the post by calling BJ a bitch (which is talking shit). I don't know if you said you would fight BJ or not and I'm not going to go through previous posts to disprove it; the other poster can. You need to work on your comprehension skills.


 If he would have shut his mouth, fought his butt off and be respectful i would have never called him anything. But justice was served and he deserves what he gets.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Holy crap this thread is becoming retarded.....


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> why in gods name would i say i could beat bj?? yeah he can kick my ass along with about a million other people on earth. does that clarify it?


Didn't know or didn't care if you said it. That wasn't the point of my initial response.



> and how does calling someone a retard point out inconsistent statements.


You obviously lack comprehension skills because my initial response had "BJ is" bolded and said that sounds like shit talking.



> BJ talked so much shit in the pre-fight and than didnt live up to it. he acted like a bitch and bitched out after the fourth when he said he would fight to the death. he calls gsp and quitter and than he quits. these are my points for calling him a bitch. If he would have shut his mouth, fought his ass off and be respectful i would have never called him anything. But justice was served and he deserves what he gets.


I don't even care if you called BJ a bitch or not. I was pointing out that your response to the other poster said that you don't talk shit on BJ and then you called him a bitch.

I wish I never would have responded to you because you aren't playing with a full deck. I mean I basically spelled out what I mean in my last post and you still posted another response that doesn't connect with what I have said. You're not getting it so just let it go. I am.

Edit: Sorry Davisty, I agree. I was just annoyed but now I'm done.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Didn't know or didn't care if you said it. That wasn't the point of my initial response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you proved nothing, im done as well.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

BJ never tapped, so this thread is worthless, he didn't even quit, it was his corners decision


----------



## CCYP1 (Feb 2, 2009)

AmRiT said:


> BJ never tapped, so this thread is worthless, he didn't even quit, it was his corners decision


Yes he did quit,he said something to his corner before that.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

BJ definitely quit. They were asking him if he knew where he was and if he wanted to fight. If he wanted another round then he would have gotten one for sure. His corner threw in the towel only because BJ didn't want to continue.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

AmRiT said:


> BJ never tapped, so this thread is worthless, he didn't even quit, it was his corners decision


You guys are so delusional with this "BJ never gave up" garbage. If he wanted to fight, he would have shown one ounce of emotion. He was mentally and physically exhausted and gave up...just as he accused GSP of doing. BJ is a bitch because he called out someone and did the exact same thing, pure and simple.


----------



## zeous (Jun 20, 2008)

Did anyone ask BJ to come up and fight for the WW title?

Did anyone tell BJ he had to move up a weight class and fight for the WW title?

Did any BJ supporters out there just before the fight started say to themselves, "HOly Crap, GSP is so huge, BJ doesn't have a chance!"?

The answer to these questions are "NO". 

BJ brought it on himself. BJ asked for it, and for some reason got a shot at a title that he didn't deserve. He should have been defending his own belt. 

BJ was all about BJ being a dual title holder. He was thinking about his legacy. You don't see Spider dropping down and trying to take GSP's belt and being a dual title holder. Why? Cause he is classy. He isn't about hype or accolades. 

BJ, your a great fighter, you just need to grow up.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hett said:


> You guys are so delusional with this "BJ never gave up" garbage. If he wanted to fight, he would have shown one ounce of emotion. He was mentally and physically exhausted and gave up...just as he accused GSP of doing. BJ is a bitch because he called out someone and did the exact same thing, pure and simple.


 thank god someone has some common sense.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hett said:


> You guys are so delusional with this "BJ never gave up" garbage. If he wanted to fight, he would have shown one ounce of emotion. He was mentally and physically exhausted and gave up...just as he accused GSP of doing. BJ is a bitch because he called out someone and did the exact same thing, pure and simple.


Did you ever think maybe he was physically unable to continue. I mean if it just can't be done, it's not the same as quitting.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Did you ever think maybe he was physically unable to continue. I mean if it just can't be done, it's not the same as quitting.


It is when you call out another fighting for "quitting".


----------

